# I got some of this on me and it stunk



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was at a seafood restaurant, I tried the water ram first, and got some backsplashed on me! The stink was pretty indescribable. I then got out my Spartan 100, which goes right thru 4" traps like _buttah._ When i got splashed, the prep guys and busboys got a big kick out of that one.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

jjbex said:


> This was at a seafood restaurant, I tried the water ram first, and got some backsplashed on me! The stink was pretty indescribable. I then got out my Spartan 100, which goes right thru 4" traps like _buttah._ When i got splashed, the prep guys and busboys got a big kick out of that one.


Yes nothing like getting splatterd with that back and grey Smegmah
Damit that aint no black gold just smells like sht


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You think that is bad,


Last night on TruTV, they had a show about wild vacations and what people do on them...

and there was this group of kids at a sewage treatment plant, cascading down a long concrete hillside poured like a steep driveway that led to a holding area of the sewage effluent for what I believe are settlement tanks.

The biggest slip n slide ever and I'm telling you what, that was the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.

One of the most retarded things I've seen as well. 

One guy injured his back, another scratched his nose and was bleeding pretty good. 

I have no idea how to find that video online but it would gross all of us plumbers out given the fact these kids took the idea of a sewage waterslide as a good time. :blink:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

jjbex said:


> This was at a seafood restaurant, I tried the water ram first, and got some backsplashed on me! The stink was pretty indescribable. I then got out my Spartan 100, which goes right thru 4" traps like _buttah._ When i got splashed, the prep guys and busboys got a big kick out of that one.


The prep guys were probably thinking of the soup base that they can make with that. Yum!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

One of the many reasons why drain cleaning is, and should be, expensive.

Dunbar I've seen that show a few times, always something entertaining.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Years ago a plumber friend told me a story about his dad why he was working on a septic system. You know way back when you cleaned them by hand. Anyway his dad was working and the lady homeowner came out and looked at him working and what he was doing. "I wouldnt do that for a million dollars" she said as she looked on.
He finished and when it was time to pay his moderate bill she complained the price was too high.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Yes nothing like getting splatterd with that back and grey Smegmah
> Damit that aint no black gold just smells like sht


Smellslike(lotsO')$tome!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I have no idea how to find that video online but it would gross all of us plumbers out given the fact these kids took the idea of a sewage waterslide as a good time. :blink:


 


Found it,


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You think that is bad,
> 
> 
> Last night on TruTV, they had a show about wild vacations and what people do on them...
> ...


They did something like that on an episode of jackass once. They went snorkling in a holding tank at the treatment plant. really freakin gross.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Fish plants ARE smelly! But during my years at hospital maintenance I often had the privilege of playing auger monkey in the morgue. Never got used t the smell there, or the sights (autopsy tables, specimen tanks & jars). The stuff that got caught by the retriever tool wasn't very pleasant either.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Fish plants ARE smelly! But during my years at hospital maintenance I often had the privilege of playing auger monkey in the morgue. Never got used t the smell there, or the sights (autopsy tables, specimen tanks & jars). The stuff that got caught by the retriever tool wasn't very pleasant either.


Smellslike(youdon'thaveenough)$tome! I would, and have passed on this one.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You think that is bad,
> 
> 
> Last night on TruTV, they had a show about wild vacations and what people do on them...
> ...


 
I have never seen a Plant like the one in the video. The water doesnt look all that dirty. The first kid who went down is nicknamed Hunglow by me.:thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Smellslike(youdon'thaveenough)$tome! I would, and have passed on this one.


Smellslike, no choice, I was hospital maintenance, not an outside contractor. This, like many other unpleasant duties goes with the territory. 
It wasn't all bad though, it was there that I got heavily into backflow prevention. Medical gasses was also very cool. 
One thing about hospitals though, if you're not wearing a white coat, your a door mat no matter what qualifications you carry.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

The now closed chicken plant in trussville WAS the foulest stinkest I just cant decribe the horrors there ,they even had a sludge pond full of huge turtles eating the chicken parts.My son and I went out for a friend who was out of town 1 time we drove home in our undies and pressure washed the truck and tools asap it made a funeral home seem like ice cream shop I was glad the EPA finally shut it down after way too many years ,you could smell the place for miles around


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I think urnials smell the worst of anything, glad they don't stop up that often...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I think urnials smell the worst of anything, glad they don't stop up that often...


yeah,
I have posted pics of some of that stank as well.


----------

